# absolute novice - machine polish for dummies



## p28msc (Aug 1, 2012)

hi all

its my first post!! im renting a polisher tomorrow from a tool hire shop and I assume im only getting the machine.

what are the absolute bare minimum bits i need to buy? (baring in mind its for 1 day and im not looking for a professional standard result just looking to have smoother paint)

Thanks in advance


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If its just the polisher you'll need a backing plate, pads n polishes.


----------



## p28msc (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry about this but can i use autoglym SRP straight on the pad?

also what pad should i buy? (got £20 halfords gift voucher to use for all the costs)


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

i dont advise SRP on a rotary it'll just dust instantly and be horrendous

not sure what pads youll get in halfords tbh, maybe a megs polishing pad


----------



## p28msc (Aug 1, 2012)

ok thanks - what shall i buy?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

honestly, you're better off doing a bit of searching about pads and polishes as you'll get loads of different answers. you may end up finding that you need the polisher for more than one day as well, nothing worse than rushing..


----------



## p28msc (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok thanks for the advice, im getting a little disheartened the more I look into this the further away I seem to get from doing it.

Can anyone give me a basic guide to what to get please?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would say don't hire the polisher tomorrow. 

Have a good read on here. If £20 is your budget then unfortunately that will not be enough. 

Where abouts are you based? There maybe someone near by who can show you the ropes. 

I spent 7 hours with another member on here. It surprising how helpful people are if you ask.


----------



## p28msc (Aug 1, 2012)

iPlod999 said:


> I would say don't hire the polisher tomorrow.
> 
> Have a good read on here. If £20 is your budget then unfortunately that will not be enough.
> 
> ...


Clacton on sea!! anyone local?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

assuming its a rotary polisher you're getting, have a read of the guide in this section would be a good starting point :thumb:


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

I use Meguiars ultimate compound as a polish I got that from halfords, could try that


----------



## p28msc (Aug 1, 2012)

jamieblackford said:


> I use Meguiars ultimate compound as a polish I got that from halfords, could try that


thanks for the info, do you put some on the pad smudge it on the paint and lightly move the polisher on a slow setting around the paint?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

p28msc said:


> hi all
> 
> its my first post!! im renting a polisher tomorrow from a tool hire shop and I assume im only getting the machine.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell your brave


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

p28msc said:


> Clacton on sea!! anyone local?


Sod that I was Going to invite you round to use my da 
That's bloody far


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I was up near Clacton last week!

Although, I think the wife would have gone bow low if I sodded off for a day. 

There is tonnes of info on here. I spent loads of time watching YouTube videos.


----------



## p28msc (Aug 1, 2012)

ok chaps anyone know if i can pay someone sensible money to machine polish it for me?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The rotary polishing guide is amazing, very in depth and well written. Worth a look..


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

p28msc said:


> ok chaps anyone know if i can pay someone sensible money to machine polish it for me?


Not sure what a pro would charge but there is a list on here somewhere which has the details of the professional who could do the job.

I presume the hire polisher would be a rotary and whilst it is a great tool I think you have done the right thing by not rushing out to get one. With time pressures and no experience you could get yourself into trouble quite quickly.

The advantage of buying a cheap rotary is you have the time to work out how to use it and what products work best on your car.;

A DA is a much easier tool to get to grips with but will generally take longer to polish a car compared to a rotary. Downside of a DA is they are normally more expensive compared to the cheapest rotary.

If you are looking for a cheap way to polish, might be worth considering hand polishing with something like P1. It could take longer than a machine and wont be able to remove the strongest swirls but your less likely to get into trouble and will still get a reasonable shine. Hand polishing is also a great way of building up the arm muscles!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

To be fair, regarding "messing it up" with a machine polisher, take a look here.

It's incredibly hard to mess up using a rotary unless you're a pillock. No offense to any pillocks (including myself).

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/454697/3112950.aspx


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

p28msc said:


> ok chaps anyone know if i can pay someone sensible money to machine polish it for me?


 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> To be fair, regarding "messing it up" with a machine polisher, take a look here.
> 
> It's incredibly hard to mess up using a rotary unless you're a pillock. No offense to any pillocks (including myself).
> 
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/454697/3112950.aspx


I'd also like to make you aware it's not so much just the physical polishing side as in breaking down the compound and burning through the paint, but also handling the machine - They can be right b**tards when you're not used to it, wanting to skip / jump off the panel, or go the opposite way to what you're hoping it will... Don't think it's all just about the polishing, but making sure you are careful near edges, all the right areas are taped up, you don't drop it, slip or accidentally catch something sharp for instance... Also not forgetting you might find without a PTG you could have the odd smart repair done that could cause you an issue no matter what polish or pad you use....

It's more about patience and taking the time to learn it and getting used to how to use the machine and move it around as much as anything :thumb:

:buffer:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

p28msc said:


> Ok thanks for the advice, im getting a little disheartened the more I look into this the further away I seem to get from doing it.
> 
> Can anyone give me a basic guide to what to get please?


Have you looked at my Paint Correction for Novices thread? The polisher that you would buy would be the Kestrel DAS-6 Pro instead of the Porter-Cable that I show but everything else would be the same.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Junkman2008, the creator of my favourite detailing videos :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Read you PM mate


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Junkman2008, the creator of my favourite detailing videos :thumb:


Thanks mate! :thumb:



AllenF said:


> Read you PM mate


Who, me or the OP?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry junkman the OP


----------

